# Whats it really like



## carol12 (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi everyone, my daughter and grandson and me have been thinking for some time now to move to spain, dont have a clue how to go about it, but we are going to visit the library and have a read, but I want to know do any of you regret the move and to let me have some inside information.

thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

carol12 said:


> Hi everyone, my daughter and grandson and me have been thinking for some time now to move to spain, dont have a clue how to go about it, but we are going to visit the library and have a read, but I want to know do any of you regret the move and to let me have some inside information.
> 
> thanks


Hi Carol, well first thing to do is have a look around the forum and find titles and headings that apply and appeal to you and have a read. But you need to know where you want to be in Spain, what you want from Spain, how you want to live and how you intend to fund yourselves etc

Jo xx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Good Luck, I am sure you will find a lot of good information. 

You need to come over and take a rental(s) for as long as you can afford to decide where suits you. Turn it round, I am a Spaniard. Should I go to the Orkneys, Birmingham, the Yorkshire Dales or Wales. Until you know me better you would not know that the best place to me would be in the shadow of Old Trafford, next to a veggie restaurant where smoking is 100% tabboo! 

A GREAT country - enjoy!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi Carol and welcome to the forum!

There's some great information to be found on here and advice from very helpful people from all backgrounds, walks of life and in various locations. Whatever your own research doesn't provide (library/internet) you should be able to find it on here by posting your questions or starting a new thread pertaining to your situation/preferred location.

As for us, no regrets whatsoever!

Good luck.

Tallulah.x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

We have no regrets either. altho my daughter who was 11 when we arrived and is now 12, would go back to the UK in a heartbeat, she still misses her friends and her old UK routine and life, but she's not unhappy here, I think she's just being a typical belligerent teenager!!! Its nothing like I thought it would be tho and once the novelty wears off, you soon realise that lifes pretty much the same as anywhere else, school run, washing, cooking, cleaning, tidying, kids etc..., its just sunnier!! But, no I dont wanna go back to the UK for sure!!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> We have no regrets either. altho my daughter who was 11 when we arrived and is now 12, would go back to the UK in a heartbeat, she still misses her friends and her old UK routine and life, but she's not unhappy here, I think she's just being a typical belligerent teenager!!! Its nothing like I thought it would be tho and once the novelty wears off, you soon realise that lifes pretty much the same as anywhere else, school run, washing, cooking, cleaning, tidying, kids etc..., its just sunnier!! But, no I dont wanna go back to the UK for sure!!
> 
> Jo xxx


absolutley right

and that I think is what so many people just don't realise


I still have people in the UK thinking that life must be a permanent holiday for me & anyone else who lives here

they just don't 'get' that when you have kids & are working - the daily routine is the same more or less as in the UK

although we work more unsociable hours than in the UK - I work mornings & evening for example

and when the OH is here he is working US time - so he starts around 2-3pm and can finish at midnight

it's just that when we have time off, we have a beach we can use all year round, we can generally plan some outdoor activity without it raining, those of us lucky enough to have a pool can swim for a lot of the year (not everyone has one), and the kids have more freedom


----------



## carol12 (Jul 24, 2009)

*Wow*



xabiachica said:


> absolutley right
> 
> and that I think is what so many people just don't realise
> 
> ...


This is really weird becauae Javea is the exact place that we want to go to, we have been there on 5 occassion now always staying at Cumbria De Sol in a house that we rent, what we need to do is find work, and then we would have to rent somewhere, any suggestions on how to find work?


----------

